# Swimming Training



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Most nights Rigby and I will go for a walk along the beach after work and at the moment that happens to be sunset time which makes it extra nice!

When the water is nice and flat she has taken to swimming out about 8 metres or so and then swimming parallel to the shoreline as I walk... it's very sweet, she just loves the water!

Video (a bit low quality) of my little shark below (she starts swimming in circles as I stopped walking to take the video...!)

http://rigbyjane.tumblr.com/post/49965099543/sunset-swim-south-melbourne-beach


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Very nice stroke! She looks like she doesnt want to come out of the water... what fun...nice sunset too!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Wonderful!! Where are you at? The beach water looks so calm!


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

TAIsMom said:


> Wonderful!! Where are you at? The beach water looks so calm!


We are in Melbourne, Australia. Which is at the top of a very large bay - hence the calm water, but it isn't always so calm:


----------

